# Paph vietnamense alba x concolor sulphurinum



## quietaustralian (Jul 7, 2010)

I’ve made some flasks of Paph vietnamense alba x concolor sulphurinum. Would this cross be considered Paphiopedilum Sakura Pink (vietnamense x concolor) or would it be regarded as a new hybrid? I’m not sure how forms and varieties are handled in this regard.
Regards, Mick


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 7, 2010)

It would still have the grex name: Sakura Pink, but lately when you register hybrids using different varieties, and if the differences are large enough, you can reregister a hybrid, but it will be given a new "group" or "strain" name, so you could register it as Paphiopedilum Sakura Pink "Quiet Australian Strain"

From http://www.aos.org/AM/Template.cfm?Section=Home&TEMPLATE=/CM/ContentDisplay.cfm&CONTENTID=6552:

This fall, the newest nomenclature rules will be published by the International Society for Horticultural Science (ISHS). Contained in the new rules will be provisions for the registration of names below grex. Currently, the rules do not provide a clear, organized way to handle recognition of distinctly different strains in hybrid registration. Under the new rules it will be possible to assign a "group name" for strains derived from taxonomically established variants. It might help to consider an example. The grex name for the cross Paphiopedilum (venustum x Saint Swithin) is Paph. Booth's Saint-Vent; regardless of the varietal form of Paph. venustum used even though the cross made using the albinistic Paph. venustum var. measuresianum (the correct name for plants often called Paph. venusutm var. album) may have distinctly different color combinations than a strain derived from the normally colored variants. Under the new rules, it will be possible to establish a group name for the strain Paph. (venustum var. measuresianum x Saint Swithin) [a name below grex]. Plants may be marketed under these group names but the grex name is, and will remain, the dominant name so awards to this strain would still be awards to Paph. Booth's Saint-Vent. I'll have more to say about this after the fall ASCOHR meeting.

Robert


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up Robert. BTW I have my eye on your concolor tree branch clones. I’d love to get 3 to 4 good flowers on the concolor sulphurinums. Please message me if you have some flasks available.
Regards and thanks, Mick


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2010)

That's not David its Rob!


----------



## tenman (Jul 7, 2010)

The biggest question is how am I going to get my hands on some of those????


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> That's not David its Rob!



Oh yes. fixed:wink:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 7, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> It would still have the grex name: Sakura Pink, but lately when you register hybrids using different varieties, and if the differences are large enough, you can reregister a hybrid, but it will be given a new "group" or "strain" name, so you could register it as Paphiopedilum Sakura Pink "Quiet Australian Strain"
> 
> Robert



Too many people, including many orchid vendors, can't keep names straight now. Add another level of complexity and most won't even pretend to try to keep things labeled correctly. Everything will be a NOID.


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 8, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> Too many people, including many orchid vendors, can't keep names straight now. Add another level of complexity and most won't even pretend to try to keep things labeled correctly. Everything will be a NOID.



I was just in the Netherlands, and there all the orchids for sale in the flower shops are already NOID's, the tag will just say "Pink Phalaenopsis" or "Lady Slipper" very sad :sob::sob:

Robert


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 8, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> I was just in the Netherlands, and there all the orchids for sale in the flower shops are already NOID's, the tag will just say "Pink Phalaenopsis" or "Lady Slipper" very sad :sob::sob:
> 
> Robert



I think that is pretty common with mass produced plants everywhere nowadays. Here in Japan only about 50% of mass produced orchids have tags with a specific name and many times I've found these to be erroneous. You see the same kinds of tags, especially in florist shops: "Pafio" (Paphiopedilum), "kingi" (Dendrobium kinginanum, usually a hybrid), and so on...:sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2010)

The mass-marketing of orchids has become a two-edged sword: Price is brought down, making them affordable to the "masses" but the masses don't care about names, so us orchidophiles who do care are the ones negatively affected.


----------

